# Ring guide repairable?



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a shark rod with a ring broken off one of the guides (steel). The foot and guide frame are still intact. Just wanted to ask if it's possible to repair it to it's original strength and if so where I might go to get it done. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

The remaining guide frame will need to be removed and a new guide wrapped on the rod. Then at least two coats of a quality epoxy finish will need to be applied to protect the thread work. I can do the fix for a small fee plus the cost of the guide. I usually need the rod for a day to do the job.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks! - pm sent


----------

